# The next FF Gathering is 24th March 2006 in Nottingham Pt 3



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

New thread everyone


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Only 128 Days Until The
Nottingham Meet Up !!!!*​
*also it can be ................................

11,059,200 seconds 
184,320 minutes 
3,072 hours 
18 weeks (rounded down)

  *


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

* Anymore want to join us?*​
*No money has to be paid upfront *

All details can be found on these threads:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=30923.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38022.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37030.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38058.0

Mel
x​


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Had a quick nose at my working shifts today and my boss is filling in the March dates at the mo so should know soon if I can come, if I can drink, if I have to come in unifrom, etc, etc.    Fingers crossed for me everyone.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Fingers are crossed Nikki  

Mel
x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

hi

We will be there, not staying over night though, There will be 4 of us, Lisa, Mark, Brittany and Makenzie



love

Lisa


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Lisa

Am i putting you down for the meal? That will have to paid on the night 

Mel
x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Mel


yes could u put us down for the meal please, 3 meals

cheers

Lisa
xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks hun - have updated the list 

Mel
x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

I am getting really excited now  

Just realised i never got the confirmation email so i will have to ring soon to check all is ok. Wouldnt want to sleep in the bar  

Good to see some names i recognise are coming too, will have to dig out my best party frock  

L xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Ooohhhhhhh i really want to go and meet you all but i will be 33 weeks pg and dont know if i should take the chance or not   what do you girls think ??

We also have quite a drive from where we live so should i chance it and be prepared lol 

Love Martine xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Martine - I will be 30 wks pg with twins !!!!!!!!!!!  Come !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Martine,

You have just GOTTA come   purlease, pretty purlease!!!! I am sure you will be fine though. Why don't you book anyway and if you need to cancel then so be it, just make sure you do at least a few days before hun. 

I am so excited already too  not long now. Come on JO, how long??

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah please come!!!...you will be fine!  

Im sure Jennifer only wants you to come so she isnt going to be the only FAT one there!!    

Natsxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey martine

you can canx without charges 24hr in advance of arrival! i asked as was not sure what would be going on tx wise for us!!!

it would be great if you could come!

Im gonna be there!!!

Hugs

Mez
xxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Martine 
Think of it this way it might be your last night out for 18 years (give or take)  
Hopefully see you there!

Debs


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Glad to see you all agree  

See Martine - I told you you had to come along  you coming now then? Huh? Huh? are ya? are ya?   

Nicky x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

martine COME COME you really must  no pressure or anything 

i rang as hadnt had confirmation letter or email and was told im definately booked under the reid party but they dont send confirmation out!  
didnt want to argue and tell the woman that others had got confirmation so just said as long as im not sleeping in the bar 

not long now JO how long??

xx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Any chance of a fresh update Jo....

Love to see the days going down!


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG just realised I will be 28 weeks by the time this rolls around - can't promise to be as big as Jen as it's only one but so far it's being measured at 4 days in advance so it could be a big'un! (I do not have a niece or nephew that came out less than 8lb 13oz, most were over 9lbs, one was 12lbs 9oz!!!) It might be my last chance to boogie!
Lizi.x


Jo - how long??


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I have been thinking about that - I am going to be massive by then   

It might not be sensible for me to come..... I am going to give it some thought - maybe see nearer the time.


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Cant wait to pat all the bumps that are going!!!! I used to love showing off my bump when i was pregnant, especially when i was huge towards the end. We could always sit the pregnant ladies on a skateboard and pull them along with a bit of rope if they find it difficult to walk around


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Only 97 Days Until The
Nottingham Meet Up !!!!*

*also it can be ................................

8,380,800 seconds 
139,680 minutes 
2,328 hours 
13 weeks (rounded down)

  *​


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thought i'd just  this one up a bit 
Although i'll proberbly be nervous , I'm really lookimg forward to meeting my FF buddies in real life


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

freespirit it gonna be  fab weekend hun!  

no need to be nervous but if you are a tad i would recommend sitting near a plant pot  to hide yourself  not that i ever did that at my first meet  

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Freespirit - you can join me behind Olives a random persons plantpot! 
I'm really starting to look forward to this now! 
Debs


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks Olive & Deb  - Debs have you used Olives the plant method before ? or will it be your first time too ?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I KNOW WHAT I AM WORKING ON THE 24TH NOW AND IF I CAN COME OR NOT.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Freespirit - I've not been to one of these events before so we can be freshers together  

Nikki - I hope you can make it hun. 

Deb


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Debby I've not been to a big meet up before either, We can all be big meet up virgins together   Anyone else need to join us? 

I'm really looking forward to it now! Just hoping I wont be a bag of nerves that weekend!

I think doing the smaller meet ups are preparing me nicely for the biggie!!  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im working till 9pm that night so won't be able to make it to the dinner I guess but will make it for drinks, though I will smell and be in uniform though  !


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Nikki we dont mind if you smell! but you know what they say about what men think about women in uniforms 
Hope you do come nikki

and ok ok i hold my hands up ! it was Olive my plant pot  , thing is its the first place i will be looking for you all now!!

xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Olive(Suzie) said:


> and ok ok i hold my hands up ! it was Olive my plant pot  , thing is its the first place i will be looking for you all now!!
> 
> xx


You will just have to find somewhere new to hide now then Girls, I'm sure we can muster some new places up between now and then to hide..... Ermm behind the bar, (I like the sound of that one  ) Behind the curtains, Under the cushions, Behind a picture frame (your legs sticking out of the bottom will not be noticed  ) Under a rug (could get a bit uncomfortable with people walking all over you all day  )...... anymore ideas??


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

If your picture has been on the site i may recognise you if your hiding. i spotted Suzie hiding behind the plant pot so will have to scour the photo's and get my detective kit out.

Really though everyone is so friendly and we always have a great time at the meets.

Love KImx x  x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Some of you might be able to hide behind me by then


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

@ jennifer !

 @ kim , watch out ladies she did spot me  and that was through a plant!! 

not long to  go now, how long JO ??


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Jennifer - Just as long as no one mistakes you for a plant!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Is it too late to come to the big meet 

If not can we have 2 adult and 2 children fo the meal only   Please can someone IM me with the cost for this !!

Tashja xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Mel said:


> * Anymore want to join us?*​
> *No money has to be paid upfront *
> 
> All details can be found on these threads:
> ...


Here are the links for the meet Tashja. They are self explanatory and its not too late at all.

Love kImx x x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Not long now is it!    Can't wait!   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sent IM to Mel to book us for the meal !! 

Can't wait though I will be joining the "Big Meet Virgins" !! lol

Tashja xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

You will be fine Tashja
Will look forward to meeting you. Will you be staying overnight or just coming for the meal?

Love kimx x x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Just for the meal !! 

We don't live too far away (1.5 hours-ish).

I am getting excited now - lol.  There are loads of people I am looking forward to meeting !! 

Tashja xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Tashja, I've never been to a bit meet before either, and only met some people through smaller meets   You will be fine   

Look forward to meeting you  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Glad there'll be some another new virgins there too !!

Apart from all of us meet up virgins bringing a plant , how about the pro's , as in done it before ladies wear their orange band on their right wrist and the virgins wear them on our lefts   then we'll have a slight idea who's who , what d'ya fink  
Freespirit 
x x x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I will panic and when I panic I dont know my left from my right  

I am going to print all the pictures from the gallary so I know who is who !! lol

Jayne - looking forward to meeting you too. 

Tashja xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

@ Mrs G
Maybe we will all get name tags   without em i don't stand a chance of getting all the names halfway right , I mean , most of us will have to learn 2 names for everyone , or shall we all just stick with our FF name   
You'll recognise us , Mr & Mrs Freespirit  , just look out for the hippy looking couple


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

honestly you can miss me  size wise or hair wise!!   

p.s tashja please dont print any of me ! i think in all but one in the gallery i have had a few too many  

xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Freespirit ~ Ohh are those bands for your wrists?  I wondered why it felt tight on my neck  

(I'm feeling silly this afternoon   sorry)


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Someone usually does do name tags to make it easier for you to remember.

Please dont panic it really is a great time.

Love Kimx x  x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

at nicky!! are you on the baileys truffles like me  ?


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nicky


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Nicky1 said:


> Freespirit ~ Ohh are those bands for your wrists?  I wondered why it felt tight on my neck
> 
> (I'm feeling silly this afternoon  sorry)


  

I have been really sneaky and not actually put any photos of me in the gallary !! Well there is 1 but you cant see me !!!

I think I will bring my camera to this meet !!

Tashja xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Baileys   I love baileys, I have 2 bottles in the fridge, I think I will be drinking them tonight now that you reminded me Suzie!!  
(they are only the minature bottles   )

Maybes it's my mums pernod I had last night   I luuuurve pernod at the moment too!! 

Tashja ~ I think at the last meet someone sorted out a meet up buddy for all he new people, I don't know how well it worked though?


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello

My friend lives near Nottingham.... can't afford to stay over but wondered what was happening in the day time and if I could maybe join in with that and stay at friend's overnight? Would that be allowed?

Lou W xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Mel can you take me and DH off the meal list please cause I'm working but I will pop in but a lot later!


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Lou ~ yes, that is allowed! I went home last year, as it was only 20 miles or so away.  

I'm not 100% sure if I will come this year.  Checking my diary, its Mother's day on the Sunday   and I usually shut myself away in the house on that day, away from babies.  
I'll see how i feel nearer the time.  If I do decide not to come, I'll ring the hotel and let them know, as well as letting you all know too!

Marie xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Girls

Sorry a bit awol.

Marielou - I hope you will still come, we generaly do all the goodbyes Sunday morning anyway  

Lou - Of course you can still come, you dont have to stay over or anything - if you want to be included in the meal let me know and i will put your names down  

Nikki - Awwwwwww hun what a poop having to work that day - hope we see you later on though.

Not long to go girls - i hope some more people decide to join us.

Mel
x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

hi Mel,
I just wanted to say that I might come earlier in the day too , not sure whats happening in the daytime , or how brave i'll be feeling yet though .
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't think DH will be able to come ~ Mother's day is a busy day for Chef's   if not, I'll get him to drop me off and come back in the evening ... which means I'll need someone to hold my hand so I don't feel like a lemon! 

I think we'lkl just get up and go on the Sunday, so thats alright   

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I'll come and hold your hand Marie    Really hope you do come.  Will be lovely to meet you again, and maybe we'll get chance to have more of a chat this time   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Marie,

I will hold your hand too hun, I cant wait to meet you so you have just GOTTA come! Please, please pretty please with cherries on top! 

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Mel said:


> Nikki - Awwwwwww hun what a poop having to work that day - hope we see you later on though.


I finish my shift at 9pm so will come straight after that - but in uniform - hey at least everyone will recognize me!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nikki, 
Why not do a super quick change in the loo when you finish work , that way you can leave the 'w' word behind , and have a good evening  
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

how long JO  


xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Im soooo excited. Really cant wait to meet you all. am thinking of coming for 2 nights instead of one but not talked to Rob about it yet. Might just book it then casually mention it when we arrive


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

@ Leanne, go girl!!

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello Everyone

I have done it! I have persudaded DH that we should Join you all   ​we have booked to stay on the Sat night, should we plan to arive during the day to take advantage of the facilities  are there things planned?

Marie - I am coming to hold your hand, and you can look after me ok?

I will book the time off work on friday! 
I am nervous and excited at meeting everyone 

~Dizzi~

Ps I have phoned to book and Pm'd Mel.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

OK now I am dead nervous as I'll be walking in late when everyone has met everyone else and I'll be walking in alone


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Nicki Hun can you not swap your shift? 
you will be fine comming in late, just sneak in and say youve been in ages


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

dizzi glad you have decided to come 

nikki you will be fine hun   just look at any pictures of me in the gallery and you will be able to recognise me as i will be the one looking slightly glassed eyed with wine  

xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Nikki - I will have my phone - text jme when you get there and I will walk in with you 

Tashja xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Tashja I like that plan, thanks hun x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

No problem hun !!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Cool - btw if Mr Manson gets divorced you'll have to fight me


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

BRING IT ON !!!! lol

Tashja xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hmmmm me thinks Mr Manson may like this


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

mmmm me thinks the DH;' wouldn't complain either


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Trust me when you see my DH's beer belly on the Weakest link next week you'll be glad you aren't in my shoes


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Filling him full of confidence are you  

Do you know what day he is on !!! Has it been recorded already  

Anyway seeing as I have been married longer then you - I need a newer model - therefore Mr Manson is mine !!!!


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

I see we are not having a disco so Olive and her begonia will provide the entertainment


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

gutted we not having a disco 

looks like i might bring my begonia after all leanne


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok Olive, and i will bring my rubber plant. We can do a duet


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

its a deal


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I'm bringing the sound track to Dirty Dancing and a CD player so Suzie can entertain us.


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

*Kim* said:


> I'm bringing the sound track to Dirty Dancing and a CD player so Suzie can entertain us.


Mmmm , yes , now i do beleive i've heard something about that before


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Oh Believe me it is well worth watching.


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Big decision to make for me  

Have spoke to Rob and he seems keen to come for two nights, as its quite far away we wouldnt get there til late afternoon saturday and would need to leave first thing sunday morning as its mothers day and i will need to see the old dear    So i think it would be more worthwhile to come for 2 nights.

BUT..... a friend of mine is getting married on the Friday, havent had an invite yet although another friend has said i am invited but Rob isnt   I feel i should go as she doesnt have many friends (not sure why, she is a lovely girl) but we arent exactly close. I used to work with her and have only seen her twice in the past 6 months.

HELP!!!! What should i do??

L xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Come to the meet. If she isnt inviting Rob thats really mean. She is getting married and Rob is your husband. Dont understand how she can do that. 
Sorry thats just my opinion

love Kimx  x x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

For what it's worth , I agree with Kim .
Freespirit
x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

You are right, we come as a package and this package is booking another night


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Leanne, I agree with Kim I'm afraid, If I had heard that then I would have already made my mind up NOT to go anway   go to the meet !!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

leanne i agree too!! so its the meet!! 

kim please tell me you dont have a cd player


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Go on Kim , tel us you do


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh no my reputation is gonna preceed me  honestly im really shy and quiet !!


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Mel
Would it be possible to be added to the list please for the meal only.  Looking forward to it.
Karen x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Olive , 
Mmm your right , your reputation is spreading - look someone new has just signed up to watch


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Karen I am going too !!!

Look forward to seeing you there hun !!

Tashja xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Olive told me she would be happy to do the whole evenings entertainment   

Starting with a fashion parade, then karaoke, then a double act with her begonia, then a strip tease and a lapdance for all the men


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Suzie

I havent but i am gonna borrow one. Its too good to miss.

Love Kimx x  x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Nice one Mel


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Kim you need an extra copy of the CD too _`just in case`_ something happens to the original  

I have the album too if you do need an extra copy


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

stop stop!! everyone will think its worth seeing   honestly its not  and i need wine first


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I have one of those Kareoke machines if that helps !!!!  

Would love to know the story of what poor Olive doen to deserve this  

Tashja xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

John has karaoke cd's, Do you do a sing along too Suzie


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

the karaoke machine might be a good idea !! will ask the bossman/lady 

hold those thoughts 

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

mrsg i have no idea what they are talking about  

xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Mrs G

At the party in September Suzie and her sister in law did a very impressive version of the last scene in Dirty Dancing where they sing 'I've had the time of my life' It was brilliant and i think she should do another showing of it for all the FF buddies. She will of course more than likely have to have a few several loads of drinks first but i can assure you it is well worth watching. I certainly have not been that entertained for years.

Thanks to everyone for the offers of back ups thats a great idea.

Love kimx x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ah but is it something that can be recreated??


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Yeah course it can you were very professional


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

trouble is I always seem to looked pee wissed in the pics in the gallery 

xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

DOWN TO DOUBLE FIGURES EVERYONE !!!!!!!




































*Only 69 Days Until The
Nottingham Meet Up !!!!*​
*also it can be ................................

5,961,600 seconds 
99,360 minutes 
1,656 hours 
9 weeks (rounded down)

  *


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

yeyyyyyy    

thanks Jo

xx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

WWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 

Did I tell you that Nay is in a band?   They will play for you if you want, would prob do it for free (have to speak nicely to him first mind) 

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

brill shez,

What kind of stuff do they sing?

L xx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Oh allsorts but mainly rock I guess, heres a few to give you an idea........................


All day and all night - The Kinks
Alright now - Free
Are you gonna be my girl - Jet
Are you gonna go my way - Lenny Kravitz
Basket Case - Green Day
Crossroads - Cream
Day Tripper - Beatles
Enter Sandman - Metallica
Hammer to Fall - Queen
Hard to Handle - Black Crowes
Highway to Hell - AC/DC
My Generation -The Who
Pinball Wizard - The Who
Red House - Jimi Hendrix
Rocks - Primal Scream
Wanted (Dead or alive) - Bon Jovi
You really got me now - The Kinks
20th Century Boy - T-Rex
Teenage Kicks - Undertones
Livin after midnight - Judas Priest
Revolution - Beatles
Rock & Roll - Led Zepplin
Since you've been gone - Rainbow
Summer of 69 - Bryan Adams
Wishing Well - Free


Is that enough for you to realise what they do   

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Book em  , Book em , Book em !!! 
They sound excellent !!!!!!!!

What is the band called Shezza ?


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Personally I think its a poo name but sort of suits em cos they do older tracks but it is


'The Time!!'


Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Mmm , don't think i've seen them before . With the sort of stuff they play I just thought I might have done . I've seen countless rock bands at pubs and bike rallies over the years . Still think it would be great to have a live band at the meet , and I really like the kinda stuff they play .
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh please can we book tem for the meet !!!!

Please, please, please, please !!!!! I love the stuff they play !!!

Tashja xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

My dh would be over the moon if we booked them - he lurrrrvvves live music, 'speshly rock!

Can't believe its so soon til the meet. Shame though now I'm going to be in Rome for three days beforehand - just hope my flight isn't delayed! Work gets in the way of everything  

See you all behind the plant with Olive!

TTFN
Debs


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Sounds fantastic Shezza.

I say book 'em too!!!

L xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi guys,

Just to say I wont be able to make it even during Saturday daytime now  

DH is going away to South Africa for a fortnight, (    ) and I have promised my little bro I will drive up to him Saturday, then on Sunday we can brave mother together if she insisits on seeing us. 

Sorry 

Lou xxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh dear lou sorry to hear that  xx

anyone else want to join us?

xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok, here goes with lots of questions  

1. Does the hotel supply cots or should we bring travel cots?

2. What happens to the babies in the evening? Is there a baby listening service? Does one of us need to stay in the room with them? Or can they sleep in their pushchair with us? Is it smokey in the bar? Obviously we wouldnt leave them in the room alone, but i wouldnt want them to be around smoke all evening.

3. Do the rooms have tea and coffee facilities so i can use the kettle to make up feeds and warm bottles?

4. Are the rooms big enough for two cots?

5. Is there anything others have found really useful to take that i might not think of?

I know the easiest thing would be for me to ring the hotel, but with my two babbling all day i doubt they would be able to hear me   So i thought i would ask the proffesionals first  

L xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Lou - so sorry to hear you won't be joining us


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

If the rooms don't fit 2 cots Leanne I'm sure you will find pleanty willing FF girls there to take one for the night  

Just checked on the website and it says `We have a no-smoking policy in our bar and lounges.`  Also if you take the virtual tour through the rooms they do have tea/coffee making facilities 

You might need to rearrange the rooms to get both cots in but I'm sure you will get 2 in side by side 

http://www.hayley-conf.co.uk/pages/main_frame.html

Nicky x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

1. Does the hotel supply cots or should we bring travel cots? They do provide travel cots at a price. If your coming by car and can fit them in then i would take your own.

2. What happens to the babies in the evening? Is there a baby listening service? Does one of us need to stay in the room with them? Or can they sleep in their pushchair with us? Is it smokey in the bar? Obviously we wouldnt leave them in the room alone, but i wouldnt want them to be around smoke all evening. There isnt a listening service Leanne. I used to have Joe in his buggy in the evenings. Where we sit it doesnt tent to get smoky cos we are all considerate tand our smokers go outside.

3. Do the rooms have tea and coffee facilities so i can use the kettle to make up feeds and warm bottles? Yes there are tea/coffee making facilities. it is only a small kettle though.

4. Are the rooms big enough for two cots? I would say yes you could do it. I moved the table over and the bed against the wall and i reckon you could get 2 travel cots in. We did have people come with twins and they did it.

5. Is there anything others have found really useful to take that i might not think of? There was a list in the Babydust thread from a Stratford meet i wiil have a look and see if i can find it.

I know the easiest thing would be for me to ring the hotel, but with my two babbling all day i doubt they would be able to hear me So i thought i would ask the proffesionals first

Right cant find the list so i will start one up in the Parents place to chat. Then everyone who has been with children/ babies can put there tips down.


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Can I just say that our room at Stratford was massive and would've easily fitted two travel cots in there! But I guess as its a different place they could be different.

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Leanne, I had a dream last night that we walked into our hotel room at Nottingham on the day and it was tiny, We only had 2 single beds and a small table with the kettle on and that was it, I was paniking thinking no way can Leanne fit 1 cot in here never mind 2      

Nicky x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

@ nicky 

hope thats not a preminition ( bad spelling  )


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

OMG Nicky, that is sooooo scary, i had a very similar dream myself last night. The room had wallpaper hanging off the wall and damp patches and mould growing on the walls   The room was no biger than a box    

If the worse comes to the worse the boys can be shared between everyone, you can all have 3 hours each   

Thanks for everyones help with my questions, am going to ring monday and try to book another night  

L xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Can't believe how time is flying !!!!!!  I got a shock when I read it was less than 69 days away !!!!!

I am soooo looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Guess What....

I've done it!

Finally, finally, finally picked up the phone and made my booking for the Friday and Saturday nights!

So Debs, you now have a bed for the weekend!  As I got a twin room for us both + Iestyn of course!!!!

Mel - naughty me, but got so excited, added myself onto the booking list.

Can't wait now.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

@ sue ! mel tell her she's naughty adding herself to the list ummm 

seriously fab you are coming sue  i have my karaoke partner  

How many days JO ? 

xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Ok , I've not been around for a while , I've been taking it easy for a few days letting my snowbabies settle in  , so is anyone going to tell me the bands booked


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

hi

is it too late to book us in? it will be for the meal only as we dont live too far away. it will be myself, clarke and Ellie mae. Dont worry if it is too late


love

Donna x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Its never too late (right up to 2 weeks beforehand)

Be lovely to meet you 

Mel
x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

So i guess were not having the band huh


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

thanks see you soon x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi

I have got a problem  

We have been invited to a 'civil partnership' celebration on the 25th March   the invite is from someone who I havent seen for almost 8 years   and I feel so privelidged to have been invited. 

On one hand I want to go to celebrate their special day but on the other hand I am desperate to see Olive, hopefully Lilly again and finally meet Leanne for the very first time too and of course see everyone else and meet some new special people too. 

 what do I do? Help someone please!

Love

Shezza  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


P.S Freespirit, no-one has mentioned them playing so I dont think so no!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

DOWN TO DOUBLE FIGURES EVERYONE !!!!!!!




































*Only 54 Days Until The
Nottingham Meet Up !!!!*​
*also it can be ................................

4,665,600 seconds 
77,760 minutes 
1,296 hours 
7 weeks (rounded down)

  *


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Shezza , 
Follow your gut instink hunni 
x x x

and we'll see you in 53 days


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, I agree.  You must do what is right for you...

See you in 53 days


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

We have decided that we are coming to the meet 

Nay has never met my friend whose celebration it is and feels he would enjoy the meet more as he has met most of the people already, my sister is going to the party though and she is going to pass on my wishes etc

I am gutted though as I wouldve loved to have gone to celebrate with them but hey ho, thats life I guess.

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S I am in secret talks with the band   so who knows they may play after all! Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah   nice one Shezza


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Shezza said:


> We have decided that we are coming to the meet
> 
> Nay has never met my friend whose celebration it is and feels he would enjoy the meet more as he has met most of the people already, my sister is going to the party though and she is going to pass on my wishes etc
> 
> ...


Well if you hadnt of come then we would of all been talking about you


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Cheers Tony


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Shezza - Keep up the talks with the band  

Went to a karaoke night last night and some guy did Green Day - I am bopping along singing away and everyone else had never heard of them  

Can't wait for the meet now !!! Not long to go now !!!! 

Tashja xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

shezza im not gonna be polite as everyone else  and say you have no choice but to come to the meet as stinky pants is already booked to come see us for that weekend 

xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

I wasnt sure wether to post this or not   but seeing as this IF lark is such an expensive one i will .

My folks went to a wedding reception at Eastwood Hall last year , and my dad said the drinks seemed really expensive .........So if you like to drink shorts i'd recommend you take a little bottle in your handbag ladies


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Will have to remember to stick a bottle in with me then, As long as TX or 2WW aint going on the same weekend, I'll be having a drink


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Must look for a handback with built in flask


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Me too cos I will be able to have a drink at this meet 

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Am keeping my fingers crossed I can  too! 
Ohh that sounds terrible, We wait all this time to get PG and now I'm hoping TX doesn't fall around that same weekend so I can have a drink with you all  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I know what you mean Nicky -   isn't it


----------



## Nay (Feb 14, 2005)

*    HI ALL!!!!!   *

Just a quick one!  

  Thank you all for your support for us playing at Nottingham!!  

Just hope we don't disappoint anyone after all this!   

Can't wait to meet you all!!!

   I'm brickin' it already!!!   

See Ya Soon!

Nay (  Rock God !)


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Looking forward to meeting you all, and of course listening to the Rock God !!!  

and...................................


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

DOWN TO DOUBLE FIGURES EVERYONE !!!!!!!




































*Only 44 Days Until The
Nottingham Meet Up !!!!

also it can be ..........
3,801,600 seconds 
63,360 minutes 
1,056 hours 
6 weeks (rounded down) 
*​


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

6 weeks!?!?OMG is that all


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just to warn you - though I may be able to change after working a late shift I will still smell a tad of hospitals after my shift!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Don't worry Nikki , unfortunatly most of us are used to the smell of hospitals and clinics .


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hmmmm true!


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

freespirit. said:


> Don't worry Nikki , unfortunatly most of us are used to the smell of hospitals and clinics .


Good point ! Nikki you will probably get loads of people following you about because you smell so familiar 

Can't wait for the band to play either


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have a mental image of lots of people trailing behind Nikki with their noses in the air  - ahh bisto


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh dear maybe I should bring some 100% O2 with me in case people keel over


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

@100% o2 

I know what you mean about the smell tho! we do smell unique in the nhs on the front line  
We use the Drs room to shower and change in when we go out straight from work, in fact I have known my ward sister to use the patients shower! and get ready in the wc's!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Perhaps you could ring some empty saline drips with you - that way drinking won't get in the way of the gossip


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

debbycuk said:


> Perhaps you could ring some empty saline drips with you - that way drinking won't get in the way of the gossip


Excellent idea


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

DOWN TO DOUBLE FIGURES EVERYONE !!!!!!!




































*Only 40 Days Until The
Nottingham Meet Up !!!!

also it can be ..........
3,456,000 seconds 
57,600 minutes 
960 hours 
5 weeks (rounded down) 
*​


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hooooooooooo  only 40 days!!!!!!  

xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Bad news from me.

This is the 3rd ff meet i will have to cancel   My brother rang at the weekend to tell me his good news, he has booked flights to come and stay as a surprise for mothers day and to finally meet our boys. He is only staying friday to monday and i have not seen him for a year, he lives in scotland 520 miles away so i really have to be here. I was so looking forward to this meet but i hope you all understand why we just cant be there  

L xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh no leanne  gutted but understand why hun 

xx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

So gutted that you wont be there hun BUT I totally understand why. Dont beat yourself up about it as everyone will understand how important seeing your brother is, especially after so long.

Loads of love

Shez

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Leanne. Totally understand hun.
Hopefully we will get to meet in southampton soon.

Take care
Debs


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww Leanne, Thats a shame   But totally understand!  

At least we wont have to fight over whos room the boys will be sleeping in now 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Leanne

Sorry you cant be at the meet - wish you were but fully understand your reasons  - see you next time hopefully.

Mel
x


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Just call me stupid!!!
I've been trying to sort out DH's diary - can you believe he's only just realised he has to fit in bussines trips to Malaysia, Brunei, Japan, Holland, Germany, Nicaragua and Costa Rica all before this baby is born!! (and I'm blowed if he thinks he's going in May or June!!)
Anyway, to cut to the chase so to speak, I have the FF big meet up meal thing down as Friday 24th March while he has it down as Saturday - who's right?
Thanks
Lizi.x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

The meal is on the Saturday 

Good luck with organising that lot  

Mel
x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Its closer than that i'm sure , more like a 10 minute walk ( up a hill though )


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Quite a few in Eastwood itself , again 10 ish mins walk away ( not forgetting the up up hill bit  ) I havent been for a while but theres a small high street , i know theres a boots (handy for those with babies ?), all the normal stuff really , but without sounding detrimental it's not your poshest of high streets so do expect loads of modern shops  
Theres another town Heanor a few minutes drive away too , its not in the middle of the sticks so anything you forget to pack can be bought quite locally !!What other shops might you need , if i can be of any help cause i'm a local ish person please feel free to ask any questions i might be able to answer ( that goes to all of ya's )
Love Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

DOWN TO DOUBLE FIGURES EVERYONE !!!!!!!




































*[size=22pt]Only 30 Days Until The
Nottingham Meet Up !!!!

2,592,000 seconds 
43,200 minutes 
720 hours 
4 weeks (rounded down)

  *​


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Blimey is that all it is


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Yay 4 weeks tomorrow      I can't wait!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Come on peeps - Plenty of time to book for this - so get booking!!!​
Dont forget there is a buffett American meal, raffle and LIVE BAND.​


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50195.new.html#new


----------

